# 1oz APMEX Silver Bars - Lot of 10 for $210



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

*I guess I should have waited until today!!*

APMEX Silver Bar - Lot of 10 for $209.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-oz-APMEX-Silver-Bar-Lot-of-10-SKU-81774/111335610267


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It sounds like a good deal. I just don't like bars because it might be hard to convince a third party that they're legit.


----------

